

Good old CGI back to life in Google App Engine? - riobard

App Engine assumes the good old CGI is great for large scale use. But do they really use the "start a new process, handle the request, and then die" approach? Do they really have that many CPU cycles to waste on starting a new process for each request? Just curious ...
======
wmf
I didn't look at the docs in detail, but how do you know they start a new
process for each request?

~~~
riobard
I recalled it from the Campfire One videos on YouTube :|

